

1% of Views of Live Olympic Streaming Used IPv6 - danyork
http://www.fierceonlinevideo.com/special-reports/streaming-olympics-game-changer-online-video

======
danyork
The article is primarily about the live streaming of the Olympics ... but
toward the end they had an interesting note that IPv6 traffic to the live
streaming was measurable enough that they could see it as being ~1%. Now,
given that YouTube supports IPv6, this traffic may have been to livestreams
coming off of YouTube.

